# MBTI in the Big Bang Theory (TV show) - Type the characters game



## penny lane

Sheldon INTP
Amy INTJ?
Leonard ISFJ?
Penny ESFP
Howard ENTP?
Raj INFP?
Bernadette ESTJ


----------



## Gabriel_Odom

Sheldon is not an INTJ. He tries to adhere to social customs, an obvious indication of not being an INTJ, plus I'm an INTJ, and I can tell he is not one. He's an INTP.


----------



## intuit888

The Healer of Souls said:


> So I was wondering which of the characters of the Big Bang theory would fit in the MBTI scheme... So far I guessed:
> 
> Sheldon is INTP or INTJ
> Leonard is ESTJ or ESFJ
> Howard is ESTP or ESFP
> Raj is ISFP or INFP
> Based on this we may have a classic four type-themed scenario (one NF, one NT, one SP, one SJ)  lol the INFP mind at work
> Leslie is ESTP
> Priya is ESTJ
> Penny is ESFP
> Barry is ESTP
> Stuart is ISFP
> Bernadette is ESFJ
> Amy is ISFP
> President Sieberg is ESTP
> 
> What do you think? And other characters I may have missed? How about their mothers, Raj's parents and even Will Wheaton? And that random graduate student who had a crush on Sheldon?


I'm just watching it now and there is an episode where they randomly pair off and do a jigsaw puzzle, which gives them clues to go somewhere. The pairs all work out half way through the puzzle that the answer is to go to the comic book store but Sheldon won't go until he completes the entire jigsaw puzzle, even though even Penny is telling him "let's go... its the comic book store!!!!". Sheldon wants to exhaust all possibilities in case there is a last minute clue right in the last piece, so on the basis of this I would think he would be INTP. 
Mind you even I would have gone to the comic book store much earlier!


----------



## Valtire

Not going to use MBTI dichotomies because they're ridiculous.

Penny: Fe-Si. Typical warm and friendly creature.
Leonard: Unhealthy Ti with Se. Penny taught him a lot of Fe.
Sheldon: Pure rational. Unhealthy Ti with Se. A lot of harsh Fe use. He paradoxically loves Te, which makes him so bizarre.
Raj: Si-Fe. Not much Fe use, but he's good at it.
Howard: Se-Ti. Overconfident in his Fe, like a lot of them are.
Stewart: Some form of intuitive with Fe.
Bernadette: Se-Fi.
Amy: No idea.


----------



## Endologic

@The Healer of Souls
"Everyone is Beautiful" is something ugly people say. (no offense)

Leonard is an INFJ
Sheldon is either an INTJ, or an INTP with Asperger's
Rajesh is an INFP
Howard an an xxTP

Penny is an ESFP
Bernadette is an ENFJ
Amy is definitely an INFJ

Leslie is an ISTP
Priya is an ENTJ but ESTJ is ok as well
Stuart is an INFP
Barry Kripke is an ENTP
Wil Wheaton is an ENFP (i can also imagine ENTJ)


----------



## Artorias

Emologic said:


> @The Healer of Souls
> "Everyone is Beautiful" is something ugly people say. (no offense)
> 
> Leonard is an INFJ
> Sheldon is either an INTJ, or an INTP with Asperger's
> Rajesh is an INFP
> Howard an an xxTP
> 
> Penny is an ESFP
> Bernadette is an ENFJ
> Amy is definitely an INFJ
> 
> Leslie is an ISTP
> Priya is an ENTJ but ESTJ is ok as well
> Stuart is an INFP
> Barry Kripke is an ENTP
> Wil Wheaton is an ENFP (i can also imagine ENTJ)


-I can see Sheldon being "An INTP" with "Asperger's Syndrome".
-Why Amy is an INFJ and not an INTJ ?


----------



## Endologic

Artorias said:


> -I can see Sheldon being "An INTP" with "Asperger's Syndrome".
> -Why Amy is an INFJ and not an INTJ ?


Because she has Fe/Ti.


----------



## Artorias

Emologic said:


> Because she has Fe/Ti.


But her "Fe" is not that high enough for being an "INFJ",I have watched all the 9 seasons over 7 times and I still can't see amy being an "INFJ".


----------



## Endologic

Artorias said:


> But her "Fe" is not that high enough for being an "INFJ",I have watched all the 9 seasons over 7 times and I still can't see amy being an "INFJ".


Pretty much every moment she's in she demonstrates Fe towards Sheldon, Bernadette and Penny constantly.

Also, she found a plothole in a movie in which Sheldon didn't recognize the plothole.
Pretty badass Ni-Ti combo


----------



## Artorias

Emologic said:


> Pretty much every moment she's in she demonstrates Fe towards Sheldon, Bernadette and Penny constantly.
> 
> Also, she found a plothole in a movie in which Sheldon didn't recognize the plothole.
> Pretty badass Ni-Ti combo


-See this:
The Big Bang Theory: Amy Farrah Fowler [INTP] - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## penny lane

Artorias said:


> -See this:
> The Big Bang Theory: Amy Farrah Fowler [INTP] - Funky MBTI in Fiction



I think INTP does make more sense. Maybe early Amy didn't have Fe but that was years ago when she was first introduced.


----------



## sremmij

Can someone please explain to me how Sheldon is a P of any sort? He's such a J that it's funny. He's not an adaptable person, is extremely organized, and his OCD tendencies are what makes him so funny.


----------



## Lakigigar

Sheldon: INTJ - 5w6; 1w9; 4w5 SP/SX
Leonard's mom: INTJ
Kripke: ISTJ
Howard: ISTJ - 6w7; 3w2; 1w9 SX
Leonard: INFP - 6w7; 9w1; 2w3 SO/SX
Raj: ISFP - 6w5; 9w1; 4w5 SP/SX
Penny: ESFP - 6w7; 2w3; 9w8 SO/SP -> SX in episodes with Priya 
Mary Cooper: ESFP (opposite of Sheldon)
Amy: INTP - 5w4; 1w9; 2w3 SP/SX
Bernadette: ENTJ - 8w9; 3w4; 5w6 SX
Mss Wolowitz: ESFJ
Will Wheaton: INTP
Priya: ESTP
Stuart: ISFP
Emily: ENTP - 4w5 SP
Leslie: ESTP


----------



## CaptainHumanLogic

I am going to try to mainly guess the basic characters
Sheldon- INTJ (But I could see ISTJ too)
Leonard- INFJ
Howard- ENTP
Raj- INFP
Penny- ESFP
Leslie- INTP


----------



## CaptainHumanLogic

CaptainHumanLogic said:


> I am going to try to mainly guess the basic characters
> Sheldon- INTJ (But I could see ISTJ too)
> Leonard- INFJ
> Howard- ENTP
> Raj- INFP
> Penny- ESFP
> Leslie- INTP


Correction: I mean ENFP for Howard


----------



## olonny

CaptainHumanLogic said:


> Correction: I mean ENFP for Howard


Could you please tell me how Howard is Fi user? As I see it, he is very much ENTP. 

Also, I don't understand how Sheldon is a Ni dom.


----------



## Pernillatorro

Hi! Why do people keep getting Bernadette wrong when she's an obvious ESTJ? She doesn't use Fe.
Penny ESFP
Leonard ISFJ ? Maybe INFJ.
Raj an over exaggerated INFP 
Sheldon I see him as an ESTJ with Asperger. Others have realized this too, that he actually doesn't like to be lonely. He always trick people into doing things with him.
Howard ENTP.
Amy is really really hard to type! I think I see Fe. But also idealistic and intuitive. So maybe ENFJ or INFJ. She has a lot of patience to cope with sheldon! What type has that?


----------



## Kdiosa

my guesses are:

Sheldon: IxTJ - sometimes Ni sometimes Si, but I would say ISTJ more than INTJ, being mart doesn't mean being Ni dom
Leonard: INFJ
Raj: INFP or ISFJ
Howard: ESTP
Penny: ESFP
Bernadette: ENFJ
Amy: INTP


----------



## adumbrate

Sheldon - INTJ or ISTJ. His character is inconsistent (for comical purpose I believe). His nervous breakdown seems like inferior Ne, but his vivid imagination and paranoiac seems to point to Ni dom. Overall, I'd say ISTJ.
Leonard - ISFJ. I see no other option. He's a typical straightman in comedy which is mostly ISFJ character (Ross from "Friends", for instance)
Howard - ENTP. He's too much or a scaredycat to be Se-dom.
Raj - INFP. Not your typical INFP either, but close enough.
Penny - ESFP. Yah, dumb blonde huh? But actual ESFPs are smarter and more perceptive than that. 
Amy - INTJ sometimes, INTP sometimes, most of the time doesn't even look like either type (lol).
The only character I find the closest to an actual type is Leonard's mother (forgot her name). She's a glaring INTJ.


----------



## Davidkal

Amy is DEFINITELY and INFJ. Her Fe (at least in the last few seasons) is extremely strong for her to be an INTP.Maybe she was an INTP in the beggining but they changed her to INFJ
Leonard is an ISFJ imo. I don't see any Ni in him.He is way too normal to be an INxJ.
Sheldon is an ESTJ. I don't see why people type him as an introvert lol.The Te-Si is obvious and so is the inferior Fi.
I agree with Penny being an ESFP.
Leslie truly is an INTP.
Bernadette is ESxJ. Probably ESTJ.
Raj is an INFP.
Howard is an ENTP.


----------



## MD_analyst

Sheldon is definitely INTJ. Definitely a J, because he plans like crazy and HATES spontaneity. 
Leonard would be more ISFJ or ISFP....he doesn't seem all that extraverted and sociable outside of his own crowd. 
I agree with you on Raj-- ISFP or INFP.
Penny seems to be more ENTP or ESTP. She's more likely to justify her decisions with some illogical rationality rather than justify them with her own personal values, and she's a bit more impulsive than empathetic, so she might be slightly more T than F. 
Bernadette's definitely a thinker, not a feeler. She can be very harsh and may come off as coldhearted when she's angry, so she doesn't seem to fit the "feeler" type. I would say she's ESTJ. 
Amy could be ISFP....maybe even ISTP? She seems more attuned to logic and systems than feelings and emotions...although that slightly changes in the later episodes.


----------



## Chlara

MD_analyst said:


> Penny seems to be more ENTP or ESTP. She's more likely to justify her decisions with some illogical rationality rather than justify them with her own personal values, and she's a bit more impulsive than empathetic, so she might be slightly more T than F.


That's extremely interesting as she's the character I can relate to the most and I use no ESFP functions (she's usually typed as one). By the way, I think she's a sensor and ESTP makes a lot of sense.

Sheldon: ISTJ or INTP. I'd say INTP because of Ne, but that Ne is so out of control that it could be in a low stack. ISTJ makes sense as he's a clear Si user. Te > Ti makes sense as well.
Amy: seriously no idea, she has changed a lot through the show. I'd say INFJ.
Leonard: probably ISFJ
Raj: INFP
Howard: ENTP
Bernadette: bossy ESFJ


----------



## Pensive Fine

Yes Sheldon probably is ASD and OCD but I still think INTP. His Si is very rigid and nit picky- perhaps manifesting more in the lines of a tertiary function than an dominate function. His go to is Ti. If something does not make logically sense to him based on his own internal framework he will shut the idea down. Before taking any action he has rationalise to himself so that it makes sense to him, often trying to reframe reasons motivated by emotions or desire into logical reasoning. His Fe is desperate to be acknowledged by the tribe for being incredibly smart and a genius by other people, at times he goes on tantrums when people don't do so. Often in these tantrums, he still tries to reframe things in a logical way even though everyone can see that he is acting in a not-so logical way. He doesn't use Fi. He constantly bases his identity on how he fits into the group, how he thinks people should perceive him. Sheldon is very whimsical, bouncing across a multitude of interests that seemingly have little practical application (Ne). His Ne loves playing with ideas, the possibilities and the what-ifs and the possibilities but he will shut down anything that does not fit into his Ti. This is what makes him resistant to authority figures he considers to be illogical and gives him a more individualistic/independent streak of IxxPs. As for enneagram 5w6 3w4 1w9 (the Technical Expert) is my guess. His 5 is obvious in how he is a head type and fears being overwhelmed by the real world, instead retreating to his mind and hoarding/collecting information to protect himself from it. The more stressed he is, the more he shuts out the world and sticks to what he knows. His 6 wing makes his seek security from his friends and is quite reliant on them as a support structure. 3-fix in how he views himself as superior to others and his desire to impress people with his intellect, asserting how close he is to winning the Nobel Prize and constantly dismissing people he sees no value in. The 4 wing adds a sense of elitism to his fix, feeling different from other people and feeling that they could never appreciate his genius mind. 1 makes him have high standards that he imposes both on himself and others, manifesting himself in wanting to constantly correct other people in the 'right way to do things', in which Sheldon justifies it as him being helpful. Yet his 9 wing feels a bit uncomfortable when it comes to conflict. 

Leonard is an ISFJ. While he is willing to discuss hypotheticals with the group, he views it as just as an entertaining idea and knows what is reality. This is contrast to intuitive Sheldon who often blends the two together. Sheldon is perhaps the most practical of all his friends and prefers to live in the moment for the most part, but with a cautious attitude towards the future as it is unknown. His Fe manifest himself in how much of a desire he has to fit into a group and define himself through his position of as being part of the group. A lot of the time he willing adjusts his behaviour to fit into a group setting, feeling self-conscious when someone like Sheldon does not and tends to rebuff him whenever the latter whenever he ignores social conventions in a public setting. Whilst Fi-user Penny refuses to talk about how she truly feels, Leonard is able to express his emotions more comfortably and wants to be able to talk them out. Most of the time he goes along with group consensus. He is constantly checking on people's emotional states and feels an urge to do something whenever someone is not alright (mainly Penny) and wants to find the right words to encourage them. His Ti makes him enjoy analysing and taking apart concepts but unlike Sheldon he is not as rigid when it comes to what he considers logical. As a Si-dom he is able to recollect past events in very specific detail, zoning in on how experiences personally impacted him. As for enneagram, 6w5 2w3 9w1 (the Good Samaritan). He is motivated primarily through wanting security and reassurance from others, being amicable to not make enemies. He focuses a lot on troubleshooting/anticipating problems and generally consults his decisions with other people before making them. His 2-makes him put aside his own needs for the sake of giving to others thinking that he could earn love that way and sometimes feeling unappreciated when people do not praise him for this quality. His 9-fix makes him very conflict avoidant, preferring to remain a sense of inner peace which is difficult to achieve since his 6-core is constantly anxious and his 2 fix cannot stop him from wanting to help others.


----------

